
Discussion: What are the scenarios of blockchain technology helping end users? - doener
Describe a scenario where the end user sees a clear benefit from using an app build on blockchain technology instead of a regular database
======
Artlav
A payment system. You want to send someone money or receive money without
giving any third party an ability to censor the transaction.

There is a reason that before all the "blockchain" BS it was called "Bitcoin".

~~~
doener
Yes, this is a usecase up and running. But it is only interesting for people
who fear the censorship of a transactions, which is not a lot. High
international fees is something other startups like TransferWise are
addressing – and they don't need a blockchain for that.

